# Engine Bay Dressing?



## Tifosi (Apr 4, 2018)

I have used CG New Look in the past however, the bottle is nearly spent. I am not a fan of the "bling" look and wondered what thoughts on CarPro Perl are as a dressing for under the bonnet plastics, etc?🤔


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not used car pro perl but I can recommend Aerospace dressing, gives a nice satin finish.:detailer:


----------



## claymore (Aug 21, 2017)

I have used Perl and the plastic came up well, and I used a mix of 3:1. Wish I took some before and after pics now.


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

Aerospace 303 ... spray on liberally on a warm engine and close the bonnet ... leave an hour or so and just dab any areas where it has pooled - job done


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Perl works great, 3:1 spray liberally on a clean wet engine and leave. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tifosi (Apr 4, 2018)

Thanks folks.


----------



## ENEP (Mar 20, 2017)

CarPro Perl 3:1, sprayed liberally, left to dwell a couple of minutes and then wipe or blow of any excess product.

Easy to work with, leaves a nice deep matt/satin finish and last long, love it!


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

autosmart finish works everytime stay clear of AF Dressle its like a watered down version of finish.


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

another vote for carpro perl, fantastic stuff for engine bays and even wheel arch's, just spray and leave to dry


----------



## Tifosi (Apr 4, 2018)

Thanks all......


----------



## Tifosi (Apr 4, 2018)

ffrs1444 said:


> autosmart finish works everytime stay clear of AF Dressle its like a watered down version of finish.


I don't rate Autofinesse products at all.

Looks like it's Perl, for me.


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

Been using PERL for years on my engine. Never found anything better  
3:1 ratio as others have stated.


----------



## andy198712 (Jan 20, 2018)

303 for me too, gives a nice satin OEM look, has many other uses too around and inside the car


----------



## Tifosi (Apr 4, 2018)

f4780y said:


> Been using PERL for years on my engine. Never found anything better
> 3:1 ratio as others have stated.


Gone for the PERL, just ordered.


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Where’s best place to purchase cp Perl.? After reading these comments I need some,especially when 500ml makes 1.5 litres.Ive been after some dressing for the plastics under the bonnets but never really gone into it.

Andy.


----------

